# Really BAD SHAPE



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

its 3 am and i noticed somethings wrong with one of my four P's. That one is not as lively as the other 3 piranhas (i have 4pcs. of 3-3.5 inch rbps in a 94 g tank, about 2months old). Its eyes were bulging out, its losing color at the body area just below the dorsal fin on both sides (turning into white), became abnormally stout, swims slow , not skittish, and can easily be netted.

I feed them cichlid pellets regularly (OTTO Products) and live fish in the weekends. I just transferred the sickly P to a 15g tank.

The bad part: I dont have my digicam, :sad: but i provided the nearest drawing below which i just made a while ago.

Really need help badly. Thanks.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Sorry to hear that man :sad:

Hows he looking?

Is he showing any other signs?

Bent spine, disintegration of the fins, scratching against surfaces??

What you doing to help him get thru this?
High temps, salt, clean water, no light, no food??

Sorry to hear it, hope he pulls thru for you.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i just woke up. he's dead now.









his whole body is swollen and lost its coloration on half of its upper body.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sorry









i wonder what it was


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)




----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Sorry to hear Camote


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

damn.. sucks to lose a fish..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

poor fishie!


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

that sucks man I wonder 1 got him? i know how loosing them feels i think just about every 1 does.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I remember when I had guppies they suddently all died after they lost colours on their sides, the man at the store gave me some green liquid stuff to put in for a few days and I saved one of the stongest one who wasn't still dead


----------

